# slide scanning service in or near Houston?



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have right at 400 slides I took back when I was really into them, including processing and all that. I would like to get them converted to digital, but am hesitant to send them off anywhere. I would prefer to deal with a local company. It doesn't look to be cost effective to me to buy a scanner and do them myself. Anyone know of someone in or around Houston that does this?


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mont,

A few years ago, I wanted to scan all my old negatives. I bought a DiMage dual scan (negatives and slides) scanner from a professional photographer in Pasadena for a really good price.

I've now scanned and digitized most of my 35 mm negatives and photos.

I don't want to get rid of it, but you are welcome to use it for a while.

Depending on the age of the slides, you may want to do some color correction during processing.

The scanning software includes touch-up capabilities.

See specs below:

http://www.amazon.com/Konica-Minolta-DiMAGE-Scan-Scanner/dp/tech-data/B0001BG1SI/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Costco will do them in house at their photo centers for $0.29 ea (3139x2048 file) coppied onto a CD.

If you need higher resolution they send them out to "Yes Video" for $20 for the first 50 then $0.35 ea after that. Much higher resolution and returned coppied to DVD.

I just held mine up to a lamp and shot them with my digital camera. Results where pretty good, examples HERE.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

What a great idea, Arlon. That is a real nice set up you have.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

thanks, folks. I am going to borrow Mike's scanner to get them done. I really wanted to do them myself, but couldn't justify the cost of the scanner to do that. I should have some really interesting underwater stuff to post. Back in the day, we owned a Nikonoss. underwater camera (no housing, and completely waterproof) and I used to spend most weekends diving off my dad's boat.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good deal, looking forward to seeing them


----------

